# fglrx -> radeonHD questions

## gr0x0rd

I'm the proud owner of an ATI AIW Radeon X1900... the last of its kind. The board has an R580 chip in it. 

Since installing gentoo years ago I've used ATI/AMD's proprietary binary driver, fglrx. As of version 8.593 (Catalyst 9.3) the driver had full DRM support (windowed opengl apps no longer flicker), support for compiz on multiple independent desktops, and fantastic 3d performance. What it lacks is fullscreen xvideo support (crashes X server).

As of Catalyst 9.4, AMD dropped support for all boards older than the R600 (Radeon X1950 and older). Just as the driver was approaching a reliable and functional state, support for my card is dropped. Lovely. I've asked AMD if support for older boards may be added to the driver at a later time but got no response, and from what I've heard at the rage3d forums, this is not going to happen.

Currently, I have disabled xvideo and use the deprecated opengl overlay in X to watch fullscreen video. It gets the job done, but it would be nice to be able to use the functionality of the hardware I purchased back in the day. What I'm looking for is some advice as to whether or not moving to the open-source radeonHD driver will be worth it.

These are the features I require:

-Windowed opengl apps dont flicker

-Support for compiz in dual-head configuration (multiple independent desktops)

-Fullscreen xvideo support

-3D support

Anyone out there with an R580 (or newer) who can vouch for the driver? 

Thanks as always.

----------

## Evincar

As a user of a Mobility Radeon X1400 (not quite the same, but same family), I will tell you what to expect:

 *gr0x0rd wrote:*   

> These are the features I require:
> 
> -Windowed opengl apps dont flicker
> 
> 

 

Not for now, but they are working on it.

 *Quote:*   

> -Support for compiz in dual-head configuration (multiple independent desktops)

 

I have no idea

 *Quote:*   

> -Fullscreen xvideo support

  Works, but tends to tear a lot due to bad acceleration. YMMV

 *Quote:*   

> -3D support

 

Only the basics. Glxgears and compiz, sure, they work. Games? No way. Only OpenGL 1.4 is implemented. 2.0 and above will have to wait at least 6 months

just my 0.02€

----------

## gr0x0rd

Thanks Ev... looks like I'll be sticking with fglrx for now. I'll just have to put up with running fullscreen video using the deprecated opengl overlay.  :Smile: 

----------

## Xamindar

I also just switched to the radeonhd driver from fglrx. Using a Mobility Radeon X1400 here as well. 3D performance is terrible compaired to the fglrx driver. Anyone know if the normal radeon driver is any better?

----------

## Condex

 *Quote:*   

> What it lacks is fullscreen xvideo support (crashes X server).

 

It used to happen on my computer(Radeon 4830) as well with that version. In my case, the solution to avoid crashes was to disable KDE 4 desktop effects while watching videos.

@Xamindar: Radeon driver with an ATi X700 Mobile works like charm  :Wink: . I've not tested it with games, but KDE desktop effects work perfect.

Cheers!

Condex-  :Cool: 

----------

